# Wedding Dress



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

Designer Alex Capshaw-Taylor works at my LYS. I thought you might enjoy seeing pictures of her gorgeous, handknit wedding dress.
http://us.deramores.com/blog/an-interview-with-alex-capshaw-taylor


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

What a labor of love! Amazing she didn't try on the completed dress until the night before the wedding. She even knit the groom's tie. The museum she is going to donate it to will be quite a mecca for knitters to see what is possible. 
Thank you for posting it, bonniephilips.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much for sharing this article. Wonder what the great minds at the U of pompous butts think of this gal now.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This dress is beautiful. A lot of time and patience went into creating it. But what a wonderful thing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a masterpiece her dress is!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! That is gorgeous!
What a labor of love!!


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

You are welcome, glad you enjoyed it. I agree, the museum will be lucky to receive it, but I kind of wish she would pass it down to any future daughter(s) she might have first. It is so special!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

wonderful work. but I cannot say i like the dress. ouch!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is very beautiful, and I really like the neckline and collar When I hear the words 'knitted wedding dress' I cannot imagine what it will be and I was amazed to see the results.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Such a beautiful design...thanks for sharing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

Fredericksburg is a college town, but I don't know if she went to school here. They are probably proud of her, but still pompous!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the dress. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

brain56 said:


> What a masterpiece her dress is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the post.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

bonniephillips said:


> You are welcome, glad you enjoyed it. I agree, the museum will be lucky to receive it, but I kind of wish she would pass it down to any future daughter(s) she might have first. It is so special!


I also thought this would be nice. But who knows.....she may make her daughter one of her own.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very lovely. very Victorian and regal.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting....

I'm not to far from Fredericksburg....might check it out someday.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Great article and AMAZING knitting.. could not even imagine making my own wedding gown... albeit 43 years ago! xo


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

The store where she works is Old Town Yarnery.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the knitted dress is gorgeous, however the satin underskirt didn't really do much for it.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Lovely work. This would not be something I would want to wear but I do recognize the skill of the maker and the awesome intelligence that led to the design. Bravo!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Breathtaking! A real labor of love. And should she be blessed with daughters, I hope they will appreciate her work and proudly wear her designs - even in their teens.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh my! What beautiful dress and a wonderful story.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh to be that talented. So beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

And to think that she had to stand there and apologize to the education dept for knitting in class..... like who was it bothering??


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, I think Alex Capshaw-Taylor's dress is much prettier - the first one is rather....well, if one can't say something nice.

Someone here posted a link to another lady who'd knitted her gown - she planned an inexpensive wedding. the dress was gorgeous. I think the lady was British. Does anyone else remember this post?


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I appreciate the work that went into the crocheted gown, and except for the see-through aspect, I like the gown. But the train is a bit much for my conservative taste.


----------

